# FreeBSD9 extended support/EoL



## john48938 (Mar 14, 2014)

Anyone knows what's the plan with FreeBSD9? Will there be a 9.3 and if yes: what is the expected release date and will it be an extended support release? The current security page states that 9.1 will be EoL on 31-12-2014 and 9.2 on 30-09-2014. That's both only a few months away so users of FreeBSD9 need to make plans what do with their boxes. If there will be no 9.3 it might be expected that 9.2 support will be extended with one year, but it would be nice to know ASAP if this will happen.

Any links/clues appreciated, I could not find the info on the FreeBSD site.


----------



## Juanitou (Mar 14, 2014)

The FreeBSD Security Information page states that the estimated EOL is _last release + 2 years_. I’ve already read somewhere that 9.3 is coming, but I don’t remember where…


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2014)

If past schedules are anything to go by it's safe to assume there will be a FreeBSD 9.3 released some time this year. There won't be a FreeBSD 8.5 though, 8.4 is the last of the 8 releases. Some time after 9.3 10.1 will get released. If there's going to be a 9.4 is still a guess.


----------

